

Deliberate Advice from an Accidental Career - sidcool
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/interactions-career/?utm_source=news.ycombinator.com

======
JosephRedfern
This was the Keynote talk at Devoxx UK - well worth a watch IMO!

------
Mithaldu
I looked through the slides, i skimmed the text bits on the website; i still
have no hint of an idea as to who this guy is and why i should bother to spend
half an hour or so watching a video to find out. If you're gonna post content
that is highly reliant on knowledge of a certain topic that is not widely
spread, at least provide some meta info.

~~~
typicalrunt
Perhaps I'm misreading your tone, but it comes across as very elitist.

Who cares if the person speaking is famous or not. Does notoriety somehow make
words more true?

Some of the most important things people have said to me were never famous. I
hardly remember their names or faces, but what they've said has resonated and
stuck with me. That's the important part.

Keep an open mind.

~~~
stonogo
He said nothing about the guy being famous. It's only worth dropping half an
hour on some advice video if you can be at least somewhat confident that the
topic at hand is relevant to you, and the giver of advice has any record of
success whatsoever. None of this context has been provided.

